# E6 Red Hand of Doom (OOC)



## Eidalac (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, I think we have enough players to get started once the sheets are in.

Characters 

Game Thread 


So, I've been reading about the Epic 6 d20 variant, and I've been wanting to run the Red Hand of Doom for some time now, and the two seem like a pretty good fit.

This is more of me 'thinking out loud' about running this, rather than a certainty of it.  There are a lot of little bits to consider - the flavor of E6 and the level range of the campaign being the main ones.

But if anyone has any feed back on the idea or interest in participating, please let me know.

*Setting:* Scarred Lands.  (You don't need to know anything about the setting, as this adventure uses a limited geographical area)

*Stats:* Pick a number from 1-20 and I'll give you an array to use (it's based on a 32 point buy, but it's not a direct buy).  These will not include stat increases from levels or racial stats.  The generated stats can be placed as you wished.

*Starting Level:* 4 +4 (level 4 with 4 extra feats (any you qualify for)).  No LA.
*Starting Exp:* 16,000

*Exp chart:*

```
0xp 1st lvl
1000xp bonus feat
2000xp 2nd lvl
4000xp bonus feat
6000xp 3rd lvl
9000xp bonus feat
12000xp 4th lvl
16000xp bonus feat
20000xp 5th lvl
25000xp bonus feat
30000xp 6th lvl
+1 character point for each additional 1k xp

1 skill rank = 1 cp
skill trick = 2 cp
minor feat* = 3 cp
class feature** = 4 cp
major feat* = 5 cp

*What qualifies for a minor or a major feat is my call and mine alone to make.
**Exactly what class features you can buy this way is also at my digression.
```

*Hit Points:* You can take 75% max on all hd (including 1st) or you can roll on invisible castles (or you could have me roll for you if you wished) with max at 1st level.

*Sources Allowed:* I have/have access to most of the official 3.5 stuff, save for the race and 'envorment' series, all of which should be fine, but ask for anything else and make notes of sources.  And please let me know what you are planning to use at the start, just in case it's something I don't have or have an issue with.

*Gold:*  1000 gp.

*Magic Items:* I'll assign magic items, as well as some special non-magical ones.

*House Rules:*
Rather than alignments, I prefer the allegiances system (from d20 modern, srd file on it is here).  Anything that normally requires a certain alignment requires those same aspects in your allegiances.

Vitality and Wound Points.  Pretty simple in that at 0 hp you have wound points equal to your con score and can only die at 0 wp.  Note the changes to critical threat ranges on weapons and that I will track nonlethal damage.  

[D].[/D] 

The intelligent races of the Scarred Lands openly worship the eight major deities, and the sole remaining titan Denev, the Earth Mother. Though these deities have begotten many lesser demigods and goddesses who are also worshipped, these nine are venerated (or appeased) above all others.
[sblock=The Gods of Scarn]
[sblock=Corean (CORE-ay-ahn), the Avenger, the Champion (LG; Chivalry, Craftwork, Strength, Protection, Wisdom)]The very picture of the paladin's ideal, Corean is an unflinching crusader among the gods. He has the strength of mountains, and his smoky armor reflects his ties to the earth and the metals that run through it. He bears a longsword that he forged himself from scraps gleaned from a titan's forge - that of Golthagga, who was the first to taste the blade's edge. Corean is generally unwilling to compromise, although he generally errs on the side of compassion rather than on the side of law. Many people praise him as the ideal of virtue, although more people pay lip service to him than are willing to live up to his standards.
Domains: Fire, Good, Law, Protection, War		Holy Symbol: Four longswords forming a compass rose[/sblock]

[sblock=Madriel (MA-dree-el), the Redeemer, the First Angel of Mercy (NG; Sun, Light, Sky, Redemption, Healing, Agriculture)]Madriel flies on wings of peacock feathers, an armored angel with a spear formed from the purest, whitest sunlight. Although relentless in her struggle against suffering (and particularly against her rival Belsameth), she is the most merciful and compassionate of the gods. Her temples are popular across the Scarred Lands, particularly in areas where people pray for fertility to return to their fields.
Domains: Air, Good, Healing, Plants, Sun		Holy Symbol: Spear with a tassel of peacock feathers[/sblock]

[sblock=Tanil (TAH-nil), the Huntress (CG; Travel, Hunting, Forestry, Music, Archery, Freedom, Good Fortune)]Of all the gods, Tanil is most likely to spend some of her time quietly walking the face of the Scarred Lands. However, this doesn't make her sociable - she prefers back roads and untrod wilderness to highways and villages. The ultimate champion of the underdog, she is the queen of archery and stealth, generally favored by rogues, bards and wayfarers. She appears as a lithe archer wearing flexible bronze armor. Her arrows are silver-tipped, as she dislikes the poor treatment of animals and considers the world's werebeasts an insult. Many elves venerate her; her other servants include dryads and unicorns.
Domains: Animals, Chaos, Luck, Plants, Travel, Trickery	Holy Symbol: Three bronze arrows lying parallel[/sblock]

[sblock=Hedrada (heh-DRAH-dah), the Lawgiver, the Judge (LN; Law, Justice, Wealth, Order, Cities, Knowledge)]The Lawgiver is keeper of all the things that civilized beings have learned, and is the patron of society itself. He is the ultimate impartial judge, striving to make certain that each person receives what he or she has earned (for good or ill). He's commonly shown as a stern man in somber robes, crowned with gold and wielding a massive two-handed hammer. He is particularly popular among dwarves, mages, prosperous merchants and regional governments, and is the patron of many cities (foremost of which, of course, is Hedrad).
Domains: Knowledge, Law, Protection		Holy Symbol: Two-handed hammer[/sblock]

[sblock=Denev (den-EV), the Earth Mother (N; Earth, Nature, Death - natural, the Seasons)]The only surviving titan, Denev sided with the gods - in particular, her children - against her brothers and sisters who ravaged Scarn. However, the long battle left even more wounds on the world's surface, driving her to retreat to its heart in frustration and fatigue. She still answers prayers from those who venerate her, and is honored by the other gods. She is not a generous or merciful mother, though; she respects nature at its bloodiest as well as at its most beautiful. She is rarely depicted in humanlike form - tales paint her as a mountain range or forest come to life - although she is said to wield a stone sickle when roused to make war. She is venerated by cults of druids who stubbornly refuse to pray to any of the newcomer gods, and by many elementals and other spirits of the land.
Domains: Air, Animals, Earth, Fire, Plants, Water	Holy Symbol: Stone sickle with a flowering wooden hilt[/sblock]

[sblock=Enkili (en-KEE-lee), the Trickster, the Shapeshifter, the Unlucky (CN; Storms, Trickery, Chaos, Misfortune)]The real wild card of the gods, Enkili can't really be said to be on anyone's side - not even his own. His tempestuous and stormy personality is mirrored in each freak storm or sudden calm. He commonly shapeshifts from form to form, even changing gender so regularly that no two temples portray the same image of him (or her). As the trickster figure of the pantheon, he also gets into trouble far more often than any divine being should. When he uses a weapon, he commonly wields a thunderbolt-hurling flail that lashes so wildly that others doubt it's under his control.
Domains: Air, Chaos, Luck, Travel, Trickery	Holy Symbol: Mask decorated with lightning shooting from the eye slits[/sblock]

[sblock=Chardun (char-DOON), the Slaver, the Overlord, the Great General (LE; War, Domination, Conquest, Avarice, Pain)]Tyrant among gods, Chardun exemplifies the worst traits of the most despotic generals, emperors and masters. His weapon is a golden macelike scepter that's stained deeply with blood. He wears the white regalia of a conquering hero, but his robes and sandaled feet are splattered with blood and dusted with powdered bone. He is particularly venerated by militaristic people with powerful ambitions, but anyone who craves domination is a worthy follower. A general who seeks a throne and a man who covets absolute obedience from his woman are both near to Chardun's black heart.
Domains: Evil, Law, Strength, War	Holy Symbol: Blood-soaked golden scepter, crowned with a thorny laurel wreath[/sblock]

[sblock=Belsameth (BEL-sa-meth), the Slayer, the Assassin (NE; Darkness, Death, Nightmares, Deception, Witchcraft, Madness)]The vulture-winged goddess Belsameth is the incarnation of everything people fear about the night. Her basalt throne sits on the dark side of the moon; her power over the moon grants her power over lunacy and makes her the patron goddess of Scarn's werebeasts. Her preferred weapon is a jet-black dagger, and she is favored by evil sorcerers and witches, Scarn's harpies, wily and murderous goblins, and of course by werewolves and their like.
Domains: Death, Evil, Magic, Trickery	Holy Symbol: Thin silver circle on a black field (signifying the lunar eclipse)[/sblock]

[sblock=Vangal (VAN-gahl), the Reaver, the Ravager (CE; Destruction, Pestilence, Famine, Bloodshed, Thunder, Disaster)]The volcano-god Vangal is the very embodiment of war. He is commonly depicted as a huge charioteer in filth-covered armor, beard and dreadlocks matted with blood. He wields two massive axes still encrusted with the blood of the titans he overcame. He has few human followers, as it's said that when he gains sufficient power, he'll bring about the destruction of Scarn itself. The few cults dedicated to him, called the Horsemen, are much-dreaded doomsayers and warriors.
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Strength, War	Holy Symbol: Cloven shield dripping blood[/sblock][/sblock]


That's all for now.  I'll try and get some general setting info you'll need up in the next day or so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm containing my contents within an Sblock to hide any spoilers, but ALSO I'm going so far as to make the statements intentionally unclear to anyone who doesn't own the adventure (or hasn't been through it).

[sblock=spoiler]I've ran the adventure live cover to cover, and I'm also running a RHoD game online on these forums at the moment. I'd like to think that it IS possible, but there are a few spotty bits. Some of the loot isn't exactly E6-like. I'm thinking of one of the items from part 1, though there is even advice in the book on possibly changing it. I'm sure that there are more items later, but that one sticks out the most to me.

Parts 1 and 2 are pretty E6 ready. Part 3 is possible, but I would tone the whole affair a couple notches. Part 3 was very tough on my party. I would tone down one of the female NPCs (that should be enough to tell you who), and the big bad monster (also easily identifiable).

Part 4 is probably the most memorable part of the setting. It's very much the "high point" of the adventure. If you allow sufficient breaks between the fights it should be possible for an E6 party. I would play up the amount of NPC support on some of the encounters, and maybe break up some of the wave-based encounters. That would probably be sufficient to make it doable. What makes Part 4 easier to run than Part 3 is the environment, you have people that can help you and you can space the encounters over a couple days. I would say part 4 is multiple times easier to run in E6 than part 3 or part 5.

Part 5 might be one to avoid. It's somewhat of a let-down after part 4, it's also higher level, and it's particularly dangerous. However, should you get this far (alive) it would be very cool. Going along with the notion that the "Aspect of Orcus = The Real Orcus" in E6, you can't get more epic than that. As such, I would nerf the encounter "before that one" significantly. Classed tieflings instead of erinyes, less "extra" opponents. Possibly tone down the guardian to the dungeon (though he's a good guardian as he stands, he keeps those unprepared away).

Another choice would be to run part 5 as a large expedition into the mountains. That way you would have a nearby safe-area (where the expeditions base is) while the main adventuring group deals with the real threats.[/sblock]

I honestly think it could be incredibly fun. It would make RHoD a bit of a meat grinder possibly, which I think is fun when done right. Anyway, if you do decide to run it I wish you the best of luck. I'd love to play in such a thing, but having effectively been through the module multiple times as a GM it would make it somewhat impossible to play.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, the biggest issue I have to think on ATM is how to scale it at the higher ends - either I cut down the Big-Bads or I add some support/tactical aspect.

I think one of the E6 posts mentioned a ritual to weaken a Titan down to Hill Giant stats with some spell casting.  Something along those lines.

The hard part of part 4 will be, I think, making the NPCs more active, which generally means making more stats for them.  Possibly working in some stuff from heroes of Battle... or the Black Company (cackles).

Main issue I see in part 3 is going to be the players - as most will tend to do it the hard way.


Though, anyway about it, I'll have to be restating at least most of the main baddies - but on the upside that means I can give them martial adept classes... hehehe.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2007)

If you run it play by post, the re-statting and "learning to cope" won't be much of a problem. You'll have weeks between parts, so you'll have plenty of time to evaluate what you can and can't do.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 17, 2007)

I went and read the E6 stuff yesterday before you posted this, and it got me very interested. I think there are a few tweaks you could do to buff it up a bit (such as allowing two fate points at the start of the game for re-rolls, and gaining one more with each level up, or something similar), but retaining the vital low-level grittiness flavour.

If you do go ahead and run this, I would LOVE to be part of it!!!


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 17, 2007)

Creamsteak:
Yeah, thats one of the strengths of PbP games - the trick is to keep them running long enough for that to matter. 

hewligan:
I'm probably going to use some form of action points or conviction, both of which give some form of rerolling (or something close enough).

And glad to here you are interested.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I've got the bulk of the stats converted - luckily most of the guys with class levels come with 6 base and some prc, which makes the switching simple.  That and drop a few magic items with too high of a CL and *poof*. 

Only real job left would be to convert the static treasures, but that's something I'd rather do on the fly, since I'd be tailoring it to setting/PCs to some degree anyway.

So, I'll try to get some setting and creation stuff up into the first post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 19, 2007)

How is this going to be done? Red Hand of Doom already starts you off at level 6, right? So are the going to start out all 'epic' n stuff or the players going to start off at level 1 with a 'max' of level 6?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 19, 2007)

Character creation now in 1st post.

We'll start at 4 +4 (the adventure is 5th level).  This is pretty close to standard 5th level, and means I don't have to rescale everything.

I'd have loved to run it starting at 1st, but that is *way* to much work to redo all the encounters, to the point where it would have defeated the purpose of using a pre-made adventure.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 19, 2007)

This sounds very interesting. I'd love to play. I'm thinking one of: scout/swashbuckler to create an agile/mobile fighter, a straight duskblade or perhaps something from tome of battle.

What method should we use for stats?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 19, 2007)

Ah, forgot about stats. 

Pick a number from 1-20 and I'll give you an array to use (it's based on a 32 point buy, but it's not a direct buy).


----------



## hewligan (Oct 19, 2007)

Give me lucky 13, and then I will work on it from there. I know Scarred Lands a bit. I have the campaign book - fantastic setting!


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 19, 2007)

Since Hewligan took my first choice    I guess I'll take may chances with number 7.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe I'll join, too. Gimme an 8!


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

```
13 -> 12	13	12	11	16	14
07 -> 08	16	08	16	16	10
08 -> 16	12	09	10	13	16
```


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 20, 2007)

Out of curiosity are those scores intended to be used in the order they occupy?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

Creamsteak:  Nope, that's just the order in which they were rolled, and they can be placed in any stat.


Also, added a couple of house rules in the top post.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

Added info on the Gods in the first post.


Two more things (should be the last rule stuff)

It's a bit late, so let me know if I'm not being clear with this.


*Action Points:*  You do not automatically gain action points at levels, but your maximum ap is always 5+1/2 your level.  To regain spent ap, once per day you may make a special character level check, adding your Charisma modifier (d20+level+cha mod) against a DC of 10.  You regain 1 ap by every point you beat the DC (if you got a total of 14, you would regain 4 ap).

You can attempt this check at any time, but only once per day, and it is a full round action that provokes attacks.  You can not gain ap beyond your maximum with this check - any extra points are lost.

*Death Flag:*  All PCs start with no death flag (ie, flag is down).  As long as this flag is down, the PC is not dead at 0 wp.  Rather, any event that would normally kill her puts her in KO status; she is incapacitated and unconscious and can not be restored until the current encounter is over, at which point she regains 1 wp and is stable and unconscious.  Normal healing is required at this point to treat the character.

At any time, as an immediate action, you can raise your Death Flag.  Doing so gives you max ap, as well as bonus ap equal to your charisma bonus (if positive), and for 1 minute per character level you can spend 1 additional ap per round.

Lowering the Death Flag is a full round action; however, in order to do so your AP must be at maximum (or higher if you still have bonus points left).  Afterwards your AP is reduced to 0.

If you don't have max AP, you may lower your Death Flag after 8 hours of rest.  This also reduces your AP to 0, and you can not make your next level check to regain AP (you use todays check as part of the process).


----------



## hewligan (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to edit this as I build the character, so this is not a final post at the moment. I am at a racecourse today, so will work on this a bit tonight. I am thinking to use a bit of Scarred Lands flavour, maybe going for a local race variant. At the moment I am just focusing on core class and stats:

Race: Human
Class: Cleric of Tanil, with particular emphasis on her Freedom domain

Attributes (with modifier in brackets)
Strenght: 12 (+1)
Constitution: 13 + 1 at level 4 = 14 (+2)
Dexterity: 12 (+1)
Intelligence: 11 (+0)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 14 (+2)

Domains: Animals, Chaos, Luck, Plants, Travel, Trickery

More to follow ....


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 20, 2007)

Sure are a lot of house rules...! And I've played in one of genshou's games 

Anyway, I'm just throwing this stuff out here, but I'm thinking of playing a totemist from magic of incarnum or a crusader from tome of battle. Or, if I play a druid, can I play the armorless/wildshapeless druid version from unearthed arcana?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

I've done more. 

So far as classes, I'm not a huge fan of incarnum, but not so much I'd disallow it just based on that.

Tome of Battle is like sweet, sweet crack for me, so that's all good (save maybe the crusader + stone power combo).

I'm not familiar with that variant, so I'll have to look it up when I get home, but it should be fine.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 21, 2007)

hahaha, I was going to do a stone power crusader 

Much of unearthed arcana is OGL and can be found on www.d20srd.org

Here's the druid variant http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#druid


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

hehe.

Honestly, though, that particular combo isn't much of an issue at these levels (at least I don't think it should be), since any hit to your attack rolls is going to be pretty significant.

So, not something I'd rule out just off hand, but I would be looking rather closely at any builds making use of that feat, just in case.

In honesty, my only issue with using such "cheap" tactics is that they can make one PC significantly more potent than the others, which makes it a real beast to have encounters that are an appropriate challenge to the party as a whole.

But, as I said, at these levels I'm not overly worried about that sort of thing.


Also, the only druid varant I'm seeing in UA is the druidic avenger, that looses the animal companion for rage.

EDIT:
Too slow. 

Well, that variant looks fine, though I still can't find it in UA... weird, but it's been one of those days.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think I could pull off my agile fighter idea with that stat array ... unless you'd be willing to let my knock one of those 16s down to 14 and bring one of the 8s up to a 12?

I know that isn't really in the spirit of what you're doing though, so how would you feel about a goliath warblade focusing on unarmed attacks and grappling?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

Hrm.  A goliath warblade would be fine (I don't have races of stone, so I'd need the race info on them, I just know the basics).

But, if you want, since you also said you had initially wanted to use 13, I could generate stats on that number.  The same number won't, necessarily, yield the same stats, so I have no issue with more than one person using the same seed number.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 21, 2007)

Goliath has level adjustment, though...


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh.

Hrm.

In that case, I'd have to look at it to see if I can tweak it to drop the LA.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 21, 2007)

Would you like me to email the details? I can't post the full details (lawyers) and for some reason I can't PM anybody. (Is the PM function turned off on ENWorld?)

I would be fine to nerf it down to LA +0.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

<- @ gmail


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll email the goliath info, I already have a copy in microsoft word since I use the race in my campaign document.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 21, 2007)

Emailed the details as well as some ideas on how to reduce it down to no level adjustment.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a bit late, so this is quick and rough, but just on a glance I'm thinking something like this:

Stats:  Str bonus reduced to +2

Powerful Build:  +2 size bonus to grapple, trip and bull-rush attempts (as well as any other such contested rolls that grant a bonus for size), as well as another +2 bonus to resist special attacks with a limited size of medium (improved grab or swallow whole)  Treat has having the monkey grip feat for Large weapons (-2 penalty, but you can use a one-handed large weapon in one hand, or a two-handed large weapon in both hands).  You can take the Monkey Grip feat as well, which then lets you wield large weapons as if you were large.

EDIT:
Gah!  I'ms slow!  (re-checking e-mail)


Idea 2:
Stats:  Str bonus reduced to +2

Powerful Build: +2 size bonus to grapple, trip and bull-rush attempts (as well as any other such contested rolls that grant a bonus for size), as well as another +2 bonus to resist special attacks with a limited size of medium (improved grab or swallow whole).

and you have access to 2 feats:

Mighty Build [Racial]
You are a big boy.
Prereq: Powerful Build.
Benefit:  The size bonus granted by Powerful Build increases by +2 (to at total of +4).

Monkey Grip [General]
Special:  A character with the Powerful Build feature may take this feat a second time.  Doing so negates the -2 penatly to wield weapons that are one size larger.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 21, 2007)

Just an update. Still working on my character, but here is where I am at now. Note that this is all standard stuff from the SRD so far. No Arcana etc. I mainly own fluff books (I love me some fluffy fluff), so SRD all the way:

Arondal "Smoke" Merconta

Notes: flipped Dex and Int.

Race: Human, of Vesh

Description: A young man in his mid-twenties, third son of a wealthy merchant family. Spent three months as a captive of the Vangal in the Plains of Lede while leading a family caravan. Tanil came to him there and helped him lead his people to freedom. Since that day he has been dedicated to her cause, and specifically to the release of innocent slaves. Olive skin, dark hair, grey eyes, open and handsome face, with a short black beard. He smiles often and has seemingly unlimited energy.

Class: Cleric of Tanil, with particular emphasis on her Freedom domain

Attributes (with modifier in brackets)
Strenght: 12 (+1)
Constitution: 13 + 1 at level 4 = 14 (+2)
Dexterity: 11 (+0)
Intelligence: 12 (+1)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: (4D8 + 8 + 3) 35

Saves
Will
Fortitude


Combat
Base Attack Bonus: +3 (cleric lvl 4)
Melee: +4

Clerical Spells
0 Level: 5
1st Level: 3 + 1 (domain) + 1 (wisdom) = 4 + 1
2nd Level: 2 + 1 (domain) + 1 (wisdom) = 3 + 1

Domains: Travel, Trickery (to focus on the freedom element of Tanil)

More to follow ....

Feats: bonus 4, + 1 from human + 2 for level 1 and 3

Feats (7)
Toughness (+3 hp)
Combat Casting
Improved Initiative (+4 initiative)
Self Sufficient (+2 heal, survival)
Weapon Focus (mace)
Iron Will (+2 to will save)
Great Fortitude (+2 to fortitude save)

Armour Proficiency (light, medium, heavy) Cleric Bonus Feat


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 21, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> Stats:  Str bonus reduced to +2




Does that leave the Con bonus in place or do you mean str +2 and no Con bonus?


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh, I made a character but it was too overwhelmingly 'broken'  Thinking of a new one...


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 21, 2007)

Boot:
Just the Str bonus and Powerful Build change, everything else remains the same.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder how many folks we'll get and what kind of party rolls need to filled.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hrm.

Well, ATM, we seem to have the cleric and melee roles covered, leaving, out of the classic four, rogue and wizard.  IIRC, neither of those roles are more or less helpful in this campaign.

In general, the encounters will tend to be more melee focused, so a party without such characters won't be gimped (which is not to say there are no spots where lacking one of them won't be a hurdle).

So, ATM and without giving anything away, I'd have to say that either a caster type or ranger/rogue type built for ranged attacks would be a solid addition.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure about the equipment, because you said you'd give us some magic items or something? Anyway, here's a character:


Elnath "Shadow" Hildigrin

A familiar and welcome sight to travellers and villagers in the area is this young man, clad in a recognizeable floppy hat and dark coat, bow hanging over his shoulder. Trailing not far behind him is a battle-hardened hound.

He has seen his share of hardships. After his village was burnt to the ground and raided by goblins, he swore to hunt down every goblin in revenge. Of course, he can't abide by any other threat to the defenseless, and comes to the aid of many in his travels.  

A generally cheerless guy, the only companion in his travels is a guard dog whose owners were killed by bandits. After finishing them off, the dog started following Elnath around. 


Human Ranger 4
Chaotic Good

HP 4d8+12 (36 HP)
AC 16 (+3 dex, +3 armor)
Init +7 (+3 dex, +4 feat)
BAB +4 / Grapple +7
30 feet speed

stats
Str 14 +2
Dex 16 +3
Con 16 +3
Int 10 +0
Wis 12 +1
Cha 09 -1

skills
hide          7 +11
move silently 7 +11
spot          7 +8
listen        7 +8
swim          7 +9
climb         7 +9
survival      7 +8

saves
fort   4 +7
reflex 4 +7
will   1 +2

feats
H1 Weapon Focus (Longbow)
L1 Point-Blank Shot
L3 Precise Shot
R1 Track
R2 Rapid Shot
R3 Endurance
E1 Improved Initiative
E2 Able Sniper (+2 on ranged attacks against flat-footed opponents within 30 feet, +4 on hide checks to snipe)
E3 Improved Rapid Shot (Removes -2 penalty for rapid shot)
E4 Natural Bond (+3 druid level for animal companion)

Light armor, martial weapons, simple weapons proficiency.

Favored Enemy: Humanoid (Goblinoid)

attacks
2x +8 ranged (1d8+2 19-20) / +9 (1d8+3 19-20) within 30 feet

equipment
Masterwork Composite +2 Longbow (575gp)
Masterwork Studded Leather (175gp)
Explorer's Outfit (10gp)
Climber's Kit (80gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Belt pouch (1gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Flint and steel (1gp)
Hempen rope (1gp)
Trail rations (10 days) (5gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
40 Cold Iron Arrows (4gp)
125 gp

Animal Companion: Riding Dog
Gobstopper
Medium Animal
HP: 4d8+8 (26 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 40 feet
AC: 21 (+3 Dex, +6 natural, +2 armor)
Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d6+4) / +6 grapple
Special Attack: Trip
Special Abilities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: 16 str, 17 dex, 15 con, 2 int, 12 wis, 6 cha
Skills: jump +7, listen +6, spot +6, swim +4, survival +1 (+5)
Feats: Alertness, Track, Combat Reflexes

equipment
Medium Leather Barding (20gp)


----------



## hewligan (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the fact we have a "smoke" character and a "shadow" character, one is privileged and charismatic, the other a gritty, serious loner. I fixed my hit points and will complete my character tonight.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 23, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> I like the fact we have a "smoke" character and a "shadow" character, one is privileged and charismatic, the other a gritty, serious loner. I fixed my hit points and will complete my character tonight.




heh


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 23, 2007)

Exceptional Composite +2 Longbow [2x Accurate (+2 quality bonus to attack rolls), Deadly (+1 to threat range)] (2075gp)
Excellent Studded Leather [Mastercraft (-1 armor check penalty), Light (-10% weight)] (625gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp)
5 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (250 gp)
2 Sunrods (4 gp)
Antitoxin Vial (50 gp)
Explorer's Outfit (10gp)
Climber's Kit (80gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Belt pouch (1gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Flint and steel (1gp)
Hempen rope (1gp)
Trail rations (10 days) (5gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
20 Fine Cold Iron Arrows [Sharp (+1 to damage)] (304gp)
20 Fine Cold Iron Arrows [Lethal (+2 to confirm a critical) (304gp)
Fine Medium Leather Barding [Thick (DR 1/-) (170gp)
266 gp


----------



## hewligan (Oct 23, 2007)

What are these items?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 23, 2007)

Elnath's augmented gear.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't really get it, but okay


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a little variant masterwork system I'm fond of.  I'd tell you all about it, but I'm just not in the mood for typing up all the details.

-----

Elsir Vale is a wide river valley at the foothills of the Kelder Mountains on the edge of the Plains of Lede.  It would be rich farmland, but much of the ample rain the area receives is blown in from the Blood Sea, and the land hasn't yet fully recovered from the devastation of the Blood Monsoon.  

Still, there are worse places in Scarn, so the vale remains populated, if sparsely.  The Orc tribes from Lede are rarely ever a problem, as the more savage bands are normally found father north, and most warbands that form tend to throw themselves at the holy city of Mithril or the trade center of Mansk.

One important aspect of the vale is the trade road running between distant Mansk and the not-quite-so-distant Bridged City to the north.  The larger valley that Elsir Vale is a part of makes up the closest path around the north edge of the Kelders, meaning trade has moved through the location since just after the Divine War ended.  With the growing alliance between Mansk and the Bridged City, the importance of the area and it's trade is sure to increase, though most locals are oblivious to such facts.

The bulk of the population is human, and mostly farmers, though a small tribe of elves lives in the area, guarding the same swatch of swamp they card for before the Divine War reshaped the land.  There was also a dwarven colony on the edge of the vale, but they have not made any contact since the siege of Burok Torn, and most presume they have left to defend the dwarf-home.

Due to the inundation from the Blood Monsoon, a wide range of beasts and titanspawn can be found in the region, but, to date, there have been no reports of anything that was beyond the abilities of local militia to put down.  A few tribes of intelligent titanspawn can be found in the nearby hills and mountains, but they spend far more time fighting each other than troubling the divine races.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry for not getting my character up yet, it has been a busy couple days at work. I will get it done for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mavnn (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm... this is very interesting indeed.

Could I have a number 12, please? I'll see what I get before deciding on the character...


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 24, 2007)

Bootmobile:  NP.  I've had a non-fun few days RL myself recently.

Mavnn:  14 18 10 10 10 12


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 24, 2007)

Probable Plot Hook:

With the growth of the alliance between the Bridged City and Mansk has come an increase in trade flowing between the cities, along with an increase in the brigands who prey on that trade.  So far, the locals of regions such as Elsir Vale have kept such types in check, as it would not do well for them if either of the cities decided to move forces into the area.

However, if rumors are to be believed, it would seem some of the goblin tribes from the nearby hills have moved down to prey on merchants.  The only fact known is that several traders have vanished along the Dawn Way recently, and no raiders in memory have managed to eliminate a whole caravan.

Still, there are natural accidents and titanspawn that could well be the cause, making the speak of a goblin horde less than credible.  But with the growing importance of the trade, there are those who are not content to sit by and wait for the situation to make itself known, and while neither city is willing to take offical action, several of the merchants of Mansk have begun talking about hiring on some mercenaries to look into and, if needed, deal with the situation.

---------

In short, the group would have been sought out or gathered (depending on inter-personal history, up to you guys) by a trading consortium to find out what cause the disapearences and make the problem go away.

A small partial fee has been given up front, with a larger sum to be payed depending on the results of the investigation and resolution, along with the rights to any of the goods on the 3 missing trade parties (a fair sum, if the ledgers are accurate, and a very good incentive to be quite accurate in finding all of them - quite likely this will be more than the coins payed out for your services).

The initial payment will consist of 200 gp each, plus letters of credit good for 800 gp that any city along the trade route will certainly honor.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 25, 2007)

(because I felt like it  )

"No doubt those green scum are behind this," the ranger says as he runs his hand through the scraggly hair of his canine companion. 

Nearby, a small wrinkled notice lies discarded on the ground. Beneath the smudges of dirt and stains of grass, the words 'Missing Caravan - Help Wanted!' can be read. 

"It could be bandits, maybe... Or something else... But, no. It's got to be goblins this time. It always is." 

With one last stroke behind the dog's ears, Shadow stands up off of the grassy knoll. The animal lets out a faint whine of disdain as the man brushes grass and dirt off of his jacket and pants. He picks up the hat leaning against a tree with one hand and tugs it onto his head, obscuring his features beneath its wide brim. With the other hand, he pulls up his backpack and and slings it over his shoulder behind his back.

With one final glance towards the way he came, he speaks to the dog. "C'mon, mutt. It's time to kill us some more goblins."

He only waits for a quick bark in confirmation before heading down the road into the distance, towards Elsir Vale.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 25, 2007)

dystmesis:
Three things on Shadow.  Firstly, he gets one first level spell per day (from his wisdom bonus).  Second, Able Sniper grants the bonus to foes at least 30' away, not within 30'.  Lastly, he has *no* melee weapons - you may want to invest in a backup.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, well in that case, entangle for the spell. And a longsword, at least 2 throwing axes, and 2 daggers for extra weapons


----------



## hewligan (Oct 25, 2007)

I finally got a chance to finish Arondal. Please review him as I am not sure I got everything 100% correct:

Arondal "Smoke" Merconta

Notes: flipped Dex and Int.

Race: Human, of Vesh

Description: A young man in his mid-twenties, third son of a wealthy merchant family. Spent three months as a captive of the Vangal in the Plains of Lede while leading a family caravan. Tanil came to him there and helped him lead his people to freedom. Since that day he has been dedicated to her cause, and specifically to the release of innocent slaves. Olive skin, dark hair, grey eyes, open and handsome face, with a short black beard. He smiles often and has seemingly unlimited energy.

Class: Cleric of Tanil, with particular emphasis on her Freedom domain

Attributes (with modifier in brackets)
Strenght: 12 (+1)
Constitution: 13 + 1 at level 4 = 14 (+2)
Dexterity: 11 (+0)
Intelligence: 12 (+1)
Wisdom: 16 (+3)
Charisma: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: (4D8 + 8 + 3) 35

Saves
Fortitude 8 (4 base + 2 con + 2 feat)
Reflex 1 (+1 base)
Will 9 (4 base + 3 wis + 2 feat)

Combat
Base Attack Bonus: +3 (cleric lvl 4)
Melee: +4 
Melee with Mace: +4 +1 (masterwork mace) +1 (weapon focus mace) = +6

Armour Class: 5
4 (chain) + 1 (shield). Armour penalty check -2 (-1 chain, -1 shield)

Damage Reduction (from Chain shirt)
1/-

Damage from Mace:
1d8 +1 str + 4 non-lethal crushing

Clerical Spells
0 Level: 5
(create water, detect magic x 2, guidance, read magic)
1st Level: 3 + 1 (domain) + 1 (wisdom) = 4 + 1
(disguise self (domain), bless, inflict light wounds, command, comprehend languages)
2nd Level: 2 + 1 (domain) + 1 (wisdom) = 3 + 1
(invisibility (domain), bull's strength, hold person, inflict moderate wounds)

Domains: Travel, Trickery (to focus on the freedom element of Tanil)

Feats: bonus 4, + 1 from human + 2 for level 1 and 3

Feats (7)
Toughness (+3 hp)
Combat Casting
Improved Initiative (+4 initiative)
Self Sufficient (+2 heal, survival)
Weapon Focus (mace)
Iron Will (+2 to will save)
Great Fortitude (+2 to fortitude save)

Cleric Bonus Feat
Armour Proficiency (light, medium, heavy) 

Skill points: (2+1)x4 at first level +  (2+1)x3 for levels 2-4 = 21

Skills
Concentration (Con): 6 + 2 = 8
Diplomacy (Cha) 2 + 2 = 4
Heal (Wis) 4 + 3 = 7 (but +2 from healer's kit = +9)
Survival (Wis) 2 + 3 = 5
Bluff (Cha) 4 + 2 = 6
Knowledge (Int) Religion 3 + 1 = 4

Equipment:
Pearl of Power (1st)
Necklace of Prayer Beads (bless)
5 potions of cure light wounds
potion of spider climb
potion of swimming
wand of light (50 charges)
Exceptional Heavy Mace (accurate, 2x crushing)
Thin bladed knife
Excellent chain shirt (mastercraft, thick)
Fine Light Steel Shield (holy symbol, guard)
Explorer's Outfit
Backpack, Belt pouch, Bedroll, Flint and steel, Hempen rope, Trail rations (10 days), Waterskin, Holy water, Bullseye Lantern
Healer's Kit (+2 to heal, 10 uses)
311gp
Letters of credit (800gp)

Specials
Crushing - each attack deals +2 non-lethal damage (+4 with 2x crushing)
thick - grants DR 1/-
guard - you can take a -1 to all attacks this round and gain +1 deflection to AC (deflection is doubled when the item is a shield).


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 25, 2007)

hewligan:
not 100% done, but one quick thing - you have a flail, but have weapon focus (mace), so you'll want to flip one of those to match the other.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

this sounds fun.... give me number 19


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 25, 2007)

Mogg:  9 9 12 15 10 18


----------



## hewligan (Oct 25, 2007)

I fixed that. It should have been a heavy mace. I don't think I have access to flail as it is a martial weapon. Also, I cannot work out how to compute my saves.... sorry!


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 25, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> I fixed that. It should have been a heavy mace. I don't think I have access to flail as it is a martial weapon. Also, I cannot work out how to compute my saves.... sorry!




?

A level 4 cleric has +4 fortitude, +1 reflex, and +4 will. You have a +2 con modifier, a +0 dex modifier, and a +3 wis modifier. You also have iron will and great fortitude. Therefore, your saves are:

Fortitude 8 (4 base + 2 con + 2 feat)
Reflex 1 (+1 base)
Will 9 (4 base + 3 wis + 2 feat)


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

Name:  Zook Bartleby Traz Ignatioues Daergal( simply called Zook)
Race: Whisper Gnome
Class: Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 1
Stats:
Str 12-2=10     +0
Dex 18+2=20    +5
Con 15+2=17   +3
Int  9+1   = 10 +0
Wis 10     =10  +0
Cha  9 -2= 7   -2

Appearance: Dressed in Black dyed Chain Shirt and a black set of leather trouser. Zook looks incredibly tough, despite being short. He wield a rapier in one hand and kukri in the other. At his side he has a sap and three light hammers. He has a dark shade of reddish hair and very swarthy skin. upon his head he wears simply a small crumpled hat.
Feats(7):
Weapon Finesse(B)
Telling Blow
Two-Weapon fighting
Tactile Trapsmith
Dodge
Two Weapon Defense
Iron Will

Initiative +5

Saves
Fort    3+3= +6
Reflex  3+ 5= +8
Will      1+2= +3


Skills: (8+0) x6 = 48 +4 52
Balance: 5+7-1= 11
Disable Device: 5+6= 11
Hide : 5+6+4-1(size)=15
Move Silently: 5+7+4?-1(racial)= 15 
Escape artist   5+7-1= 11
Open Lock: 5+6= 11
Search :  5+6= 11
Tumble:  5+7-1=11

Armor class 10 + 3( armor)+ 5 dex+ 1 size+ 1 TWD = 20
 Masterwork Studded Leather(150 dp) +3
Attacks 
Rapier (TWF)- +7 1d4 18-20x2
kukri(TWF)-     +7 1d3 18-20 x2
light hammer (TWF) + 6 1d3    x3
Sap                 +8   1d4        x2
Equipment 
 Masterwork Kukri(308)
 Masterwork Rapier(312)
Backpack           
Waterskin
100 ft Silk Rope
Masterwork thieves tools
crowbar
bag of caltrops
3 vials of alchemist's fire
Rations
Bedroll, 
flint and steel, 
torch


----------



## hewligan (Oct 25, 2007)

Moggthegob said:
			
		

> ...
> Class: Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 1
> ...
> Cha  9 -2= 7   -2
> ...




 A swashbuckler with crooked teeth, a foul personality, and a slight height challenge. This is the perfect character!

Oh - and in regard to the save stupidity, I was at work without books, surfing the online SRD and unable to find the section. D'oh and thanks!


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey... not all pirates are nice guys and neither am I. Have you ever seen pictures of pirates...damn near none of them had an ounce of charisma... besides, I wanted to play a rogue and this was the only way I could find to do it with the stats I was given. I GUESS I could havedone beguiler or something but this is more interesting


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 25, 2007)

I myself refrained from playing a whisper gnome because I find they're far too cheesy... 

Anyway, I'm not sure where you're getting penalties to any skills from. Also, it seems our team has two sneaksy types now. 

This could be good (more characters to sneak around and do covert things to the enemy) or bad (more characters getting into trouble!) 

But I wonder if we won't need a spellsy type to control the battlefield and stuff more? If no one else chimes in for the game, I could play a wizard-type, I guess.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm interested.  I'm familiar with Scarred Lands and like the setting.  I"m new to the Epic 6 rules, but is everything I need to know in the first post?

Is there a space?  If so, I'll take my lucky number, 11.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I figured we still needed trapfinding. TO be frank I find them cheesy too but I also find Bo9S really cheesy too. By all means you were here first I can switch to Wizard. I like my little gnomish diviner lots. and more than have the stats for it.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 26, 2007)

John:  17 13 11 15 6 13

I think that makes 5, and I like to start out with 6 (since in my history one or two normally fall out relatively early).

I *should* have everything up in the first post, but you might scan the rest just to make sure I didn't forget something (I've been a bit addled recently).


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I'm fine with it. Go ahead and play your 'pirate' gnome or whatever, the more of us sneaking in from the back the merrier


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 26, 2007)

Arondal's augmented items:

Pearl of Power (1st), Necklace of Prayer Beads (bless), 5 potions of cure light wounds, potion of spider climb, potion of swimming, wand of light (50 charges), Exceptional Heavy Mace (accurate, 2x crushing), Thin bladed knife, Excellent chain shirt (mastercraft, thick), Fine Light Steel Shield (holy symbol, guard), Explorer's Outfit, Backpack, Belt pouch, Bedroll, Flint and steel, Hempen rope, Trail rations (10 days), Waterskin, Holy water, Bullseye Lantern, Healer's Kit (+2 to heal, 10 uses), 311gp, letters of credit (800gp)

Specials
Crushing - each attack deals +2 non-lethal damage (+4 with 2x crushing)
thick - grants DR 1/-
guard - you can take a -1 to all attacks this round and gain +1 deflection to AC (deflection is doubled when the item is a shield).


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> Arondal's augmented items:




Woo hoo ... I AM RICH!!!

Dudes, let's ditch the adventure and go and collect on my 800gp letters of credit. We may have to bash some level 0 merchants heads, but I will split the proceeds with you all!   

Eidalac - thanks for the items. They seem to fit well. I will change my level 0 spell list to remove "light" as clearly I have enough light now with the wand.

We do need a wizard, but having 2 rogues shouldn't be a problem as long as someone comes and signs up for the arcane role.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 26, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> John:  17 13 11 15 6 13
> 
> I think that makes 5, and I like to start out with 6 (since in my history one or two normally fall out relatively early).
> 
> I *should* have everything up in the first post, but you might scan the rest just to make sure I didn't forget something (I've been a bit addled recently).



_
I'll be a wizard since that seems to be the role not filled so far.

Do we know what region of SL this campaign will take place in?
_
_Work in progress at the moment:_
[sblock]Name: Durn Vasher
Race: Human, from Vesh
Class (Level): Wizard (4)

STR: 11
DEX: 13
CON: 13
INT: 18 (17+1 at 4th lvl)
WIS: 15
CHA: 6

AC:
VP/WP: 15/13
BAB: +2

Saves:
Fort: +2
Ref: +2
Will: +6

Feats: 
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Wizard Feat)
Spell Focus (Enchantment)
Spell Mastery (Human Extra Feat) Master Magic Missile, Sleep, Summon Monster 1)
Eschew Materials (Level 1 Bonus Feat)
Weapon Focus--Ray (Level 2 Extra Feat)
Sudden Widen (Level 3 Feat)
?? (Level 3 Extra feat)
Sudden Empower (Level Extra Feat)


Skills:
Knowledge Arcane 7 Ranks (+13)
Spellcraft 7 Ranks (+13)
Knowledge (History 5 Ranks (+9)
Knowelege Geography 4 Ranks (+8)
Knowledge Nature 5 Ranks (+9)
Concentration 7 Ranks (+8)
Decipher Script 7 Ranks (+11)
Craft Alchemy 7 Ranks (+11)

Spells: 5,4,3

Spells Known
0: All PHB
1st: Magic Missile, Sleep, Summon Monster 1, Obscuring Mist, Charm Person, Grease
2nd: Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Hideous Laughter, Web


Equipment (waiting)

Background:

Durn is the son of a wealthy merchant from Lave in Vesh.  Growing up in a comfortable mansion, Durn read voraciously and developed in keen interest in alchemy and magic from some books in the family library.  He loved to dabble as a child, and during his childhood an experiment once went horribly awry and badly disfigured his face (this partially explains the low Charisma).  His magic skills have improved, and he's now an accomplished wizard.  He retains his keen interest in alchemy and magic, particulary enchantment and conjuration, and  above all else seeks to improve his knowledge in these areas.[/sblock]


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 26, 2007)

> Do we know what region of SL this campaign will take place in?




SW of the Plains of Lede, a bit NW of the Blood Basin (IIRC, don't have my map with me) and a ways SE of the Bridged City, just on the north end of the Kedler Mts.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 26, 2007)

Name: Zook Bartleby Traz Ignatioues Daergal( simply called Zook)
Race: Whisper Gnome
Class: Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 1
Stats:
Str 12-2=10 +0
Dex 18+2=20 +5
Con 15+2=17 +3
Int 9+1 = 10 +0
Wis 10 =10 +0
Cha 9 -2= 7 -2

Appearance: Dressed in Black dyed studded leather and a black set of leather trouser. Zook looks incredibly tough, despite being short. He wield a rapier in one hand and kukri in the other. At his side he has a sap and three light hammers. He has a dark shade of reddish hair and very swarthy skin. upon his head he wears simply a small crumpled hat.
Feats(7):
Weapon Finesse(B)
Telling Blow
Two-Weapon fighting
Tactile Trapsmith
Dodge
Two Weapon Defense
Iron Will

Initiative +5

Saves
Fort 3+3= +6
Reflex 3+ 5= +8
Will 1+2= +3


Skills: (8+0) x6 = 48 +4 52
Balance: 5+7= 11
Disable Device: 5+6= 11
Hide : 5+6+4(size)+4 (racial)=19
Move Silently: 5+7+4(racial)+1 armor= 16 
Escape artist 5+7= 12
Open Lock: 5+6= 11
Search : 5+6= 11
Tumble: 5+7=12

SLA1/day) Silence, 

Armor class 10 + 3( armor)+ 5 dex+ 1 size+1(TWD)  = 20
Masterwork Studded Leather(150 dp) +3
Attacks 
Rapier (TWF)- +8 1d4 17-20x2(+2 to confirm criticals)
kukri(TWF)- +8 1d3 17-20 x2
light hammer (TWF) + 7 1d3 x3
Sap +9 1d4 x2
Equipment 
caltrops, 3 vials of alchemists fire, 3 oils of magic weapon, 4 potions of cure light wounds, elixir of hiding, elixir of sneaking, Exceptional Rapier (Accurate, Deadly, Lethal), Excellent Kukri (Accurate, Deadly), Sap, 3 Light Hammers, Excellent Studded Leather Armor (Mastercraft, Well-Crafted (move silently +1)), Hand of the Mage, Backpack, Waterskin, Silk Rope (100’), MW thieves tools, crowbar, rations, flint and steel, torch, 182 gp, letters of credit (800gp)


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 26, 2007)

Mogg:
I'll have to do your items after I get off work, but (if my math is correct) you don't have the +1 size bonus added to your attacks.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 27, 2007)

Zook's gear:
caltrops, 3 vials of alchemists fire, 3 oils of magic weapon, 4 potions of cure light wounds, elixir of hiding, elixir of sneaking, Exceptional Rapier (Accurate, Deadly, Lethal), Excellent Kukri (Accurate, Deadly), Sap, 3 Light Hammers, Excellent Studded Leather Armor (Mastercraft, Well-Crafted (move silently +1)), Hand of the Mage, Backpack, Waterskin, Silk Rope (100’), MW thieves tools, crowbar, rations, flint and steel, torch, 182 gp, letters of credit (800gp)

Deadly = +1 threat range.
Lethal = +2 to confim a critical hit.
Well-Crafted = +1 to one specific skill


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 28, 2007)

Character Sheet Thread 

Go ahead and post up your stats there so I can double check the finished ones.

I'll probably start up the IC thread once I get one of the remaining 2 players finished up , since I'm all ancy to get started.


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to take so long to get this up but the week from you know where is finally over and my time is my own again. So here is Elgar, I hope much adventure awaits him ...

[sblock=Elgar Grizzlygrappler (stats)]*
Elgar Grizzlygrappler 
Male Goliath, Warblade 4
Allegiances: His tribe

Ability Scores/Modifiers 
STR: 18/+4 
DEX: 14/+2
CON: 18/+4 
INT: 10/+0
WIS:  10/+0 
CHA: 8/-1 

VP/WP: 52/18

Armor Class: 17 (flat-footed 17, touch 15)

Initiative: +2 (DEX)

Speed: 20 ft 

Attacks: BAB +4; Grapple +16
+8 melee MW Greatsword (2d6+6)
+6 ranged Javelin (1d6+4)

Saves: 
Fort: +8
Ref:  +3
Will:  +1

Languages: Common, Gol-Kaa

Skills:
Balance  +3
Climb +4
Concentration +7
Jump +7
Martial Lore +4
Swim +4
Tumble +5

Feats:
Improved Unarmed Strike
Improved Grapple
Power Attack
Superior Unarmed Strike
Stone Power
Mighty Build

Gear: (86 lbs carried, 99 gp and 4 sp remaining) 

Worn Items:
MW Breastplate with Armour Spikes [250gp, 40lb)
MW Greatsword [50gp, 8lb]
3x Javelin [3gp, 6lb]
Explorer's Outfit [10gp, 0lb]
Backpack [2gp, 2lb]

Items in Backpack:
2 Waterskins [4gp, 4lb]
Flint and Steel [2gp, 0lb]
Spellcomponent Pouch [5gp, 2lb]
Everburning Torch [110gp, 2lb]
Chalk
Bedroll [1sp, 5lb]
7 days Trail Rations [35sp, 4 lb]
50 feet Silk Rope [10gp, 5lb]
Grappling Hook [1gp, 4 lb]


Racial Traits:
Monstrous Humanoid
Powerful Build
Mountain Movement
Acclimated
+2 Sense Motive

Class Traits:
Battle Clarity
Weapon Aptitude
Uncanny Dodge
Battle Ardor

Maneuvers:
Action Before Thought (readied)
Moment of Perfect Mind (readied)
Steel Wind (readied)
Emerald Razor
Mountain Hammer (readied)

Stances:
Punishing Stance
Stonefooted Stance (default)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Elgar (description)]Elgar stand over 7-1/2 feet tall and weighs more th 300 pounds. Combine his immense shape with his fierce and intense blue eyes and you would think Elgar was an imposing and frightening figure. But those who know Elgar know he is a gentle giants with a warm harm and a slow touch. He has an easy smile and a friendly manner. His simple and open ways make him more than a little naive and gullible. He is brave and fiercely loyal. In battle he is a daunting foe. 

Like all goliaths Elgar is very competitive and takes great pride in his skill and strength. Amongst his tribe he was renowned for his skill at the wrestling contests. He once even wrestled a grizzly bear and lived to tell the tale. He loved his tribe and his life there and grieves for having had to leave that life behind him. It was not his idea to leave.

It was his tribes Dawncaller who counseled Elgar to leave his people. He was told he had a great destiny and that he would only find it by leaving his tribe and walking out into the wider world of the other races. One day when he had finished his wanderings and become a great hero Elgar was told he will return to his people and become not only the leader of his tribe but of all his people. Often his shoulders sag under the thought of such responsibility and even more often he feels unworthy and wonders how he, a simple man among a simple race, is supposed to become such a man as to lead his people. But Elgar will not shy away from what he has been called on to do and despite his doubts he is determined to see his destiny through.
[sblock=Note]I will leave it up to you Eidalac if Elgar's "destiny" is real or some trick or deception. What the purpose of that deception is I will also leave up to you.  [/sblock]
[/sblock]*


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 28, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> Character Sheet Thread
> 
> Go ahead and post up your stats there so I can double check the finished ones.
> 
> I'll probably start up the IC thread once I get one of the remaining 2 players finished up , since I'm all ancy to get started.




Oops didn't see this before I posted. Heading over to the other thread now ...


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 28, 2007)

Elgar's items:
5 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of endure elements, 2 potions of jump, 2 potions of magic fang, 2 potions of magic weapon, Excellent Spiked Breastplate [Sharp; Mastercraft, Fortified], Exceptional Greatsword [2x Sharp, Balanced], 3x Javelins, Circlet of Discerment, Belt of Resistance +1, Explorers Outfit, Backpack [2 Waterskins, Flint & Steel, Component Pouch, Everburning Torch, Chalk, Bedroll, 7x Rations, 50’ Silk Rope, Grappling Hook], 467gp, Letters of Credit (800gp)

Balanced: +1 to initiative
Fortified - 10% chance to negate a critical or sneak attack

Circlet of Discerment - +4 to survival checks, +2 to will saves vs illisions or otherwise invovlving disbelief


One thing on his sheet though - you have 3 level 2 maneuvers, and there isn't' a way to have more than 2 at this level (the one you learn at 3rd and the trade at 4th can be 2nd, but the other 3 have to be 1st.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 28, 2007)

IC Thread is up 

dystmesis:

I'm only coming up with +10 (11 with PbS) attack on Shadow's longbow (4 BaB + 3 Dex + 1 Weapon Focus +2 Accurate = 10).


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 28, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> IC Thread is up
> 
> dystmesis:
> 
> I'm only coming up with +10 (11 with PbS) attack on Shadow's longbow (4 BaB + 3 Dex + 1 Weapon Focus +2 Accurate = 10).




oh... I was adding +1 masterwork +2 accurate


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 28, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> From the description of "Shadow", it seems that Smoke would probably have met him during their mutual travels in the north. Both are well known in the region, and probably naturally fell in with each other. Elgar also seems to fit well - similar outlook and warm nature, and given Smoke's like of a good drink, they may well have got talking over an ale, or even met on the trail.




sure


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 29, 2007)

Eidalac said:
			
		

> Elgar's items:
> 5 potions of cure light wounds, 2 potions of endure elements, 2 potions of jump, 2 potions of magic fang, 2 potions of magic weapon, Excellent Spiked Breastplate [Sharp; Mastercraft, Fortified], Exceptional Greatsword [2x Sharp, Balanced], 3x Javelins, Circlet of Discerment, Belt of Resistance +1, Explorers Outfit, Backpack [2 Waterskins, Flint & Steel, Component Pouch, Everburning Torch, Chalk, Bedroll, 7x Rations, 50’ Silk Rope, Grappling Hook], 467gp, Letters of Credit (800gp)
> 
> Balanced: +1 to initiative
> ...




Made the change, sorry I missed that.Made the change and added to gear over on the character thread.

What does "sharp" and "2x sharp" do?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 29, 2007)

Sharp gives a slashing or piercing weapon a +1 bonus to damage rolls; 2x sharp gives a +2 bonus.

In the case of the armor, the sharp feature is on the spikes, of course.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 29, 2007)

I think my character is statted up--Let me know if I'm missing something.   I haven't done the equipment yet, or the spells memorized list.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2007)

Just had a look over the characters. We have charisma of 6,7,8,9, and then 14 (my guy - Smoke). Let's hope we don't have to charm too many pants off!!!!


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 30, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Just had a look over the characters. We have charisma of 6,7,8,9, and then 14 (my guy - Smoke). Let's hope we don't have to charm too many pants off!!!!




Hey! I made third place!


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 30, 2007)

Durn's Items:

2x Serpents’ Tongue, Golden Desert Honey, Tears of Fire, 2 potions of mage armor, potion of shield of faith (+2), potion of sanctuary, scroll of invisibility, 2 scrolls of shield, scroll of unseen servant, scroll of color spray, Vigilant’s Staff, Cloak of Resistance +1, Ring of Armor +1, Explorers Outfit, Backpack [Waterskin, Flint & Steel, Component Pouch, Chalk, Bedroll, 5x Rations, 50’ Silk Rope], 487gp, Letters of Credit (800gp)

Serpents' Tongue (120 per dose; double duration of enchantments)
Golden Deseert Honey (300 per dose; reduce summing to 1 standard action)
Tears of Fire (200 per dose; heighten any fire or mind-affecting)

The above requires 1 dose per spell level (min 1) to work.

Vigilant Staff (CL 1st, 5 charges/day)  1 charge – create water, cure minor wounds, mending, light, purify food and drink
usable as a quaterstaff


Other finishing touches:

Durn: Has 4 languages to pick (beyond common).  Also needs allegiances.
Elgar:  Lacking allegiances, and you still have to fix your maneuvers (you can only  have 2 level 2 right now, but Action Before Thought, Emerald Razor and Mountain Hammer are all level 2 - you need to swap one of them for a level 1)
Zook: One bonus language to pick and allegiances.
Smoke:  One bonus language to pick.  From his description, I've put down Tanil, Freedom and Emancipation as his allegiances.
Shadow:  From his description, I have Revenge, Anti-Goblin and Disordered as allegiances. (disorder is basically the same thing as Chaotic, just without the implication of being random)


That aside, once you collectively opt to leave town, I'll advance a day to the first encounter, so work out a marching order & readied spells/maneuvers and such when you head out.

FYI, the encounter will be on the second day, so you'll have rested before hand.


----------



## dystmesis (Oct 30, 2007)

Any major languages my character should know? Otherwise he might know goblin, to better understand how to beat his enemy! Dunno about the allegiances. Anti-goblin, sure. Also an allegiance to 'Good' maybe. Not really any allegiance to disorder/chaos, just doesn't care much for the law/rules/society as he stomps around the wilds doing his own thing.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 30, 2007)

Since Shadow has no Int bonus, he just gets stuck with common. 

Also, for Zook, I just realized he gets Gnome automatically, so his languages are taken care of as well.

The most common languages:

Ledean (Common): The dead language of the Empire of the Wheel, Ledean is the tongue of trade and diplomacy, as most everyone knows at least some of it, and most modern human tongues were, once, dialects of Ledean that rose after the fall of the empire.

Albadian:  The language of the cold northern regions of Ghelspad, which seems to be derived from an Elven dialect.

Calastian:  The dominate language of southeast Ghelspad with the rise of the Calastia's hemogony in the region.

Darakeene:  A corrupt form of the language of the dark dwarves, it is a wide-spread, but hodgepodge, language left as a remnat of the near total conquest of Ghelspad by the dark dwarves just before the Divine War.

Shelzari:  Widely spoken across souther Ghelspad, it is the language of choice among sailors.

Veshian:  Actualy a number of related languges used in eastern Ghelspad, derived from old Ledean.

Middle Elven:  The only elven tongue common in Ghelspad, it is very closely related to Albadian.

Titan Speech:  A number of related languages used by the Titans to communicate with their creations, with each Titan possessing it's own dialect.  Since the defeat of the Titans, the languages have fractured into a huge number of dialects, collectivly known as Dark Speech.  Each race of titanspawn has it's own form of the tounge, and countless variations exist within regional and tribal devisions.

Arcanium:  The language of magic.  In reality, this tongue is the Titan Speech of Mesos, and is the best preserved of all the forms of Titan Speech.  However, most magic-users do not wish to be associated with a Titan, so the name has changed so that few beyond scholars know the true history of the languge.  In truth, most spell casters are not taught the source of the langauge these days.

Sylvan:  A mixture of the Speech of Denev and Elven, it has become the common tongue of worshipers of the Earth Mother and her creatures.  Since many in Ghelspad still view the worshipers of Denev as Titan Spawn, in spite of her siding with the Gods in the Divine War, the usage of her true Titan Speech has become a liability, and seems to be a dying tongue.

Vangal's Tongue:  Presumably an import from Termana, it has become the common tongue of the horsemen of central Ghelspad.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 30, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with allegiances. How do they work.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 30, 2007)

*points*



			
				Eidalac said:
			
		

> *House Rules:*
> Rather than alignments, I prefer the allegiances system (from d20 modern, srd file on it is here).  Anything that normally requires a certain alignment requires those same aspects in your allegiances.


----------



## Moggthegob (Oct 30, 2007)

He is pledged to the thieves guild, and to "Honor amongst thieves" I.e he won't rob from those who mean him no harm and such


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 1, 2007)

> No chance to spot them before combat?




You did spot them.

If you didn't, they would have already attacked before you got to roll for initiative.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 1, 2007)

Put me in 6Q.  I rolled a 3 for initiative, plus my +1 Dex bonus=4.  
link


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, I went ahead and rolled init for Shadow and Zook, and placed them on the map myself.

However, the lucky dogs rolled the best, so they act first, and so can change there starting spots if they so desire.

hewligan:
The link you posted was to the rolling page, not the static results, which is why I got the wrong number.  If you goto that link, there is a static one lower down that takes you to your original results, you just posted the wrong link (and I didn't realize it at first).  But migrains will do that to me.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 5, 2007)

'ello?

'ello?

I'm hoping the silence is due to the weekend...


On a related note, I'm not the type to require you post only in initiative order - in forum games I find things flow better if you just post your intent and let me worry about the order of things.

Also, as a general rule of thumb, if the game itself is waiting on a single player for more than 24 hours (not counting weekends and the like), I tend to make reasonable actions for them, just to maintain game flow.  This typically only applies to things like combat, or some other such fast paced scene.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 6, 2007)

After realizing what kind of threat the party is facing, Durn utters some magic wrords "Hostes...Dormile! and casts _sleep_ on the attackers, centering on the nearest one.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok, I've updated the battle, taking actions for Zook and Shadow, pausing at Elgar's action since he can't make a charge action up rough terrain.

2 hobgoblins down (for all intents), 4 to go.  Then the challenging stuff can get started.   


Also, please post pure OOC stuff here and IC stuff in the IC thread.


And, since we've been so long without IC posts, please, if there is an issue you have, let me know.  If I'm doing something so bad that nobody wants to post, I can't fix it if I don't know about it.  So long as you can be constructive in your criticisms, I can take it and try and correct any issues.


----------



## dystmesis (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, I hadn't realized the game was still going. It just kind of died, with no posts for several days, and just right after we'd started, so, I thought all interest in it had died from all the parties, and just stopped checking on it...


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 9, 2007)

Eidalac (from IC thread) said:
			
		

> Durn - You can target any 1 hobgoblin, or a pair of the northern ones, but not without having Elgar or gobstopper in the area. Your call, anyway you do it, the affected hobgoblins fail there save.



I'll target the nearby hobgoblin


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 9, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: I am confused as to where I am meant to post Smoke's actions and rolls. Some people appear to be doing it in this thread, and others in the OOC thread. Can you clarify?




I'd like everyone to post only pure OOC stuff here (questions, comments and the like), and all IC stuff in the IC thread, along with rolls and such attached at the end.

Nothing wrong with posting rolls here, but it keeps everything more in line if the actions and related rolls can be kept in one post.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 12, 2007)

FYI:
I'm going to move for Zook and Shadow by the end of the day.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahem.


*POST OR THE OWL WILL EAT YOU.*


That is all.


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 21, 2007)

Pants-damn it people.

I'll give it till after the turkey-day fall out (I work retail, so the days afterwards will be a beast for me), then I'll have to either recruit new players or just drop this idea, depending on my mood.


----------

